# Confusious say:



## Huge29

"If you are in a book store and cannot find the book for which you search, you are obviously in the.....


----------



## Bax*

Wong Fook Hing Book Store..... Huge, your pic didn't post for some reason


----------



## Huge29

I can see it, anybody else?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Nope


----------



## Al Hansen

Nope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

He who walk sideways through airport gate going to Bangkok!


----------



## NHS

nope


----------



## wyogoob

can't see it

I'm in Illinois, probably too far away.


----------



## longbow

fixed blade said:


> He who walk sideways through airport gate going to Bangkok!


That's funny right there I tell ya!


----------



## mikevanwilder

fixed blade said:


> He who walk sideways through airport gate going to Bangkok!


 :shock: -O>>- :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

He who wacky, wacky by cash register, come into money.






Come should be spelled differently but I had to make the filters. wink wink


----------



## Huge29

Ok, I tried another source for the same pic.


----------



## Bax*

That one worked!


----------



## mikevanwilder

fixed blade said:


> He who wacky, wacky by cash register, come into money.
> 
> Come should be spelled differently but I had to make the filters. wink wink


Again :shock: -O>>- :shock: !


----------



## KennyC

I can see it just fine. That is Fuuuunnnnny!


----------



## Chaser

"Man who stand on toilet, high on pot."


----------



## Chaser

It take many nails to build crib but one screw to fill it.


----------

